# [SOLVED] There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word



## beefers1

That's what the pop-up says when I try to open MS Word. It was working well earlier today, but that suddenly happened. I found several posts like this elsewhere online, but they're all dealing with the beta version. Has anyone gotten this problem with the retail version? Anyone know of a possible solution? Thanks.


----------



## macropod

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

Hi beefers,

You can get this problem if you're trying to access files on removable media or if there are too many tmp files in your temp folder.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

I thought of that, and deleted everything in the temp folder. Still that problem. Even after an uninstall and reinstall, it still doesn't work.


----------



## PG Croat

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

How much space do you have left on your hard drive? If its pretty full try using TreeSize. Its a free program and works pretty well, it'll tell you see which folders are taking up the most space and then you can go through them and see what you want to remove.

Don't know if that'll help.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

I have 52GB free, with 11GB on the main windows (C drive. That shouldn't be a problem, should it?


----------



## PG Croat

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

No, you have far more than enough space as far as I know.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

but i have 2.85GB of RAM for use, with more than 2.5GB available at most times.

Anyway, I'm suspecting that it has actually nothing to do with memory or hard drive constraints. I'm asking for help on finding another possible cause so I can deal with it. Thanks.


----------



## PG Croat

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

Have you tried running it in safe mode? It may possibly be an add-in or template. Running it in safe mode will turn them off and if it runs normally then its an add-in. After that its a matter of figuring out which one is causing the problem and turning it off.

just go to Start>Run.. and enter WINWORD.EXE /a

I don't know if that's the problem but its worth a shot.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

Croat, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but I'm sorry, nothing of what you described fits mine situation. Nothing was added on (maybe I should've said that in the first place; in which case, my apologies). Only a few settings were changed from the original state when installed. It was working fine one day, then suddenly, when I closed a document and tried to open another, that message popped up. I really appreciate the effort, Croat, but maybe another user would also like to help me.


----------



## ratcat73

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

G'day everybody,

Just the other night the computer did a 'Windows Update' and I got a messages saying out of disc space (17GB free space) and one or two other messages that made me go :upset:.

So I clean out the temp file and then did a Checkdisc

So far touch wood, no problems so far.

HTH


----------



## PG Croat

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*



beefers1 said:


> Croat, I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but I'm sorry, nothing of what you described fits mine situation. Nothing was added on (maybe I should've said that in the first place; in which case, my apologies). Only a few settings were changed from the original state when installed. It was working fine one day, then suddenly, when I closed a document and tried to open another, that message popped up. I really appreciate the effort, Croat, but maybe another user would also like to help me.


No worries. I just suggested that cause sometimes those add-ins are added in automatically through an update and such. Sometimes it takes a certain situation to set of the error. When it comes to Microsoft Office application this is usually the first step I take if its not immediately obvious. I'm just going through some troubleshooting techniques I use at work.

On a side note, I'm not exactly stopping others from helping you.


----------



## beefers1

*Re: There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

I never said you were stopping others, Croat. Anyway, I gave up and simply created another account and transferred all my documents to there. Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## Komoll

hi all,
I have the same problem.
I deleted all files in the temp folder.
I have 1GB space in C drive and memeory is 1GB.
But the problem isn't resolved.

Please help me.

Thanks in advance.
Komoll.


----------



## macropod

Hi Komoll,

Try the approaches suggested here:
http://www.wopr.com/index.php?showtopic=197827&st=0&p=197827&#entry197827
http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/AppErrors/ProblemsStartingWord.htm and
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921541
for various series of troubleshooting steps that will help you track down (and hopefully solve) the problem.


----------



## puffnas

try this out.
do a repair of the O.S. and i'm very sure u won't get the error message again. it worked for me. safe:smile:


----------

